# Russian Tortoise Carrots



## RussianMax (Nov 14, 2012)

My russian tortoise absolutely loves eating carrots. He will always eat them over any other food on his tray. We usually serve his chopped carrots in small pieces so he can eat them easily. Occasionally we might give a carrot from chicken soup since they're soft and easy for him to bite into.

Is this normal/will it affect his health?


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 15, 2012)

If he's finding it difficult biting into the chunks of carrot, grate them. I grate mine, aswel as pumpkin squash and parsnips for my Tort, breaks them down more making them easier to eat. However from the knowledge I have gathered, none of these things should be part of a daily diet, it should be varied from day to day. Occasionally giving these things.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 15, 2012)

When you give him some from the chicken soup, is the soup seasoned? Does it have cheese? If so, he probably shouldn't be having any of those seasonings as well as the cheese. So in other words, you probably shouldn't be feeding the carrots from the soup.


----------

